# Cable de tv para auriculares



## Leito198 (Jun 8, 2006)

Buenas , la verdad que encontré ésta página y esta buenísima , hay muchísima información , muy interesante. Quería hacer una consulta , quiero hacer un cable para escuchar el sonido de mi tv en auriculares ya que no posee salida para mini jack , probé hacerlo con dos fichas RCA conectadas a la salida de la tv y en el otro extremo una ficha hembra mini jack y de ahi conectar un par de auriculares , pero no me funciona , es posible que funcione o habría que hacer algun tipo de conversor o algo por el estilo?
Cualquier información se agradece. Muchas gracias


----------



## roberto moreno (Jun 9, 2006)

Los conectores RCA de un TV primero que nada deben ser SALIDAS, específicamente deben decir OUT. si ya superamos eso, las salidas por RCA son llamadas de línea a atenuadas, por lo tanto para que puedan hacer sonar unos audífonos se necesita un amplificador, uno muy común es el basado en el LM386, busca el datasheet y ahí viene un circuito de aplicación


----------



## Leito198 (Jun 9, 2006)

Encontre el circuito , con una bateria de 9v alcanza perfectamente , o en realidad es mucho?
Otra consulta , al conectar este circuito los parlantes de la tv se anulan , habria q incluir algo mas para anularlos?
Muchas Gracias


----------



## roberto moreno (Jun 12, 2006)

Es mi imaginación o había otra respuesta, algo de unos adaptadores para los conectores y por eso hice la aclaración de la salida de línea y el amplificador... :evil: 

Lo importante es que: si implementas el circuito en las salidas de audio RCA no se callarán las bocinas, para esto, se debería tomar la salida amplificada del TV y pasarla por un jack de 3.5mm estéreo normalmente cerrado, este tipo de jack efectivamente abre el circuito que mantenía cerrado y con esto calla las bocinas y solo se escuchan los auriculares, pero eso de tomarlo directamente de la salida amplificada del TV es un poco peligroso, así que...
Pon el amplificador en la salida RCA, conecta ahí tus audífonos y bájale el volumen al TV, fácil. en cuanto a la alimentación de 9V, la puedes obtener de alguna de las fuentes de TV ¡¡Pero ten mucho cuidado si lo vas a abrir debido al alto voltaje del Fly back y el CRT!!!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 12, 2006)

Yo lo que realizado en algunas TV simplemente conectando el jack a los auriculales y agujereando la tapa trasera en algun lugar comodo de conectar.

Debes pedir un jack para chasis con desconexion, con los milimetros que toquen y stereo o mono.

Suelo meterle unas resistencias de 100 ohm por si acaso, pero no son en absoluto necesaras.


----------

